# Deep Fried Bacon Crusted Donut Holes Recipe



## kleenex (Dec 21, 2010)

A BBQ Nation, The Official SmokeInDaEye Blog: Deep Fried Bacon Crusted Donut Holes

Bacon, Maple Syrup, and Doughnuts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 21, 2010)

Kinda brings a tear to your eye doesn't it. How Beautiful!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2010)

I love bacon, but I find that totally unappealing. I didn't much like the chocolate chip cookies with bacon that my friends were raving about.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Dec 21, 2010)

When I clicked on the link, an angelic choir began singing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Dec 21, 2010)

taxlady said:


> I love bacon, but I find that totally unappealing. I didn't much like the chocolate chip cookies with bacon that my friends were raving about.


 


Heretic!................................................J/K


----------



## taxlady (Dec 21, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Heretic!................................................J/K





I think it's that whole "I like my meat savoury, not sweet." thing.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2010)

Maybe with bagel holes?  I do like the idea of maple with bacon.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 22, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> When I clicked on the link, an angelic choir began singing.


 
i heard them too!

and there's a bright light beaming forth from my monitor that smells like maple bacon!

i believe!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2010)

There's that belly laugh.  Precious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> There's that belly laugh. Precious!


 
Another laugh?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/crab-and-shrimp-boil-69132.html#post950205


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 22, 2010)

Been there already.  We're do-si-do ing between threads.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Been there already. We're do-si-do ing between threads.


 
*ALLEMANDE LEFT*


----------



## oldandcrotchety (Dec 23, 2010)

I have to go with taxlady on this.  I love bacon, but not mixed together with sweet stuff.  Kinda like putting coffee on my cereal. Like 'em both, but....


----------



## betterthanabox (Dec 23, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks this is gross?


----------

